# welches ist das stabIlste Sprocket? (mit einem I nicht IE)



## betonp!lz (5. Januar 2006)

hi,hi,
ich hab mir vor ner weile das eastern medusa sprocket bestellt,und nu ises kaputt!nach einmal draufgeknallt!
will mir jetzt n neues kaufen,weiß aber nich welches!
jetzt wollte ich mal wissen was eurer meinung nach das stabielste kattanblatt is?
was haltet ihr vom profile black jack?
greetz max


----------



## v!nce (5. Januar 2006)

stabil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (5. Januar 2006)

Metal sprocket is ziemlich stabil oder animal...


----------



## alöx (5. Januar 2006)

Hab das Animal Light ein halbes Jahr gefahren. Das ist definitiv stabil. Hatte nur Probleme mit der dicken Kette die die Zähne abgefressen hat. 

Jetzt hab ich das Fit Light, wirkt noch massiver. 

salut


----------



## DirtJumper III (5. Januar 2006)

was für eine kette hattest du denn?


----------



## alöx (5. Januar 2006)

Regina Street Chain. Hab ich auch immernoch.


----------



## Da-MoShAz (5. Januar 2006)

PBC!..


----------



## UrbanJumper (5. Januar 2006)

Metal, ganz klar


----------



## kater (5. Januar 2006)

@ Alex:

Das sieht eher nach verkackten Grinds aus.


----------



## alöx (5. Januar 2006)

Okay.. frag mich gerade wie ich da grinde. Für gewöhnlich grinde ich auf der Kette und das dann auch weiter vorn.


----------



## jimbim (5. Januar 2006)

hmmm sieht nicht so aus, als würde das von der kette konnem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (6. Januar 2006)

Darum geht es hier zwar nicht aber von was bitte soll es denn kommen? Gott soll ich dir das Kettenblatt nach Hause schicken damit du es genau inspizieren kannst?


----------



## Vitali (6. Januar 2006)

RNC

_Der eigegebene Text ist zu kurz. Du solltest..._


----------



## derFisch (6. Januar 2006)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm sieht nicht so aus, als würde das von der kette konnem!


hör mal auf alles nachzulabern!

Genau das machen die Regina und die Fat Chain mit normalen Sprockets! Hatte die auch mal kurzzeitig drauf: Innerhalb von zwei Tagen  hatte ich dicke Kerben in Driver und Kettenblatt.
Letztendlich wars dann doch nur überflüssiges Gewicht, aber das muss jeder selbst enstcheiden.


----------



## alöx (6. Januar 2006)

Word! endlich einer mit Ahnung.


----------



## jimbim (6. Januar 2006)

achso ich dachte die regina chain ist ne ganz normale und keine fette


----------



## AerO (6. Januar 2006)

regina heißen nur fette frauen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (6. Januar 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> regina heißen nur fette frauen..




...und meine Oma....


----------



## rockhopper no.1 (6. Januar 2006)

auf die gefahr von euch ganzen profis ausgelacht zu werden:

truvativ holzfeller rockring.
ich weiß, is jetzt kein bmx ding aber bei mir hält dat ding, bei grinds kommen sogar kaum kerben rein.


----------



## Flatpro (6. Januar 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> ...und meine Oma....


die is doch sicher fett


----------



## AerO (6. Januar 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> ...und meine Oma....


sorry.


----------



## kater (6. Januar 2006)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Kette ein Kettenblatt erstens dermassen zerfrisst und zweitens, nur in einem Viertel des Radius. Naja, du wirst bestimmt Ahnung von der Materia haben. Kaufst ja auch Regina Ketten und so


----------



## jimbim (6. Januar 2006)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Kette ein Kettenblatt erstens dermassen zerfrisst und zweitens, nur in einem Viertel des Radius. Naja, du wirst bestimmt Ahnung von der Materia haben. Kaufst ja auch Regina Ketten und so


sind dicke oma ketten *******?


----------



## Flatpro (6. Januar 2006)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Kette ein Kettenblatt erstens dermassen zerfrisst und zweitens, nur in einem Viertel des Radius. Naja, du wirst bestimmt Ahnung von der Materia haben. Kaufst ja auch Regina Ketten und so


da wo gegrindet wird geht das dannhalt nrunoch auf die zähne, weil die kette am stabilsten is, somit sin die zähne halt das schwächste glied in der kette sogesehen macht die kette schon die zähne kapuut, aber dafür geht sie selber nich fratze....


----------



## derFisch (6. Januar 2006)

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist die kurbelstellung da anderer meinung


----------



## alöx (6. Januar 2006)

Was sagt eine Regina-Kette über Wissen aus? Du hast es echt raus mit Argumenten kater. 

Mein letzter Post dazu... 

Wenn das Kettenblatt nen minimalen Schlag weg hat arbeitet sich die Kette ordnungsgemäß durchs Blatt durch. Das hat nichts mit grinden zu tun. Aber es soll Leute geben die sind unverbesserlich und wissen sogar Sachen besser die sie nichtmal mitbekommen haben. 


Nur von der Logik her spricht es dafür das sowas passiert weil die Kette enorm Spiel auf dem Blatt hat. Ach ne kommt von verkackten grinden. 
Und übrigens wer schonmal ein blutendes Gesicht hatte und mit den Händen nichts anfassen konnte weil er Bodenproben nehmen musste dank einer reißenden Kette der überlegt es sich zweimal so dünne Ketten zu nutzen. Nochmal mach ich sowas nicht mit. Und das Gewicht ist mir egal ich bin kein so ein Trendkind. 







stfu ich mag euch auch nicht!


----------



## kater (6. Januar 2006)

Auch dünne Ketten reissen nicht einfach so beim Antreten. Entweder du kannst deinen Kettennieter nicht anständig bedienen oder aber du grindest nicht sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (6. Januar 2006)

Oder die Kette reißt einfach mal so weil so ein dünne Kette schneller nachgibt.  Und jetzt ist gut hier ging es um Kettenblätter die man kaufen kann.


----------



## Da-MoShAz (7. Januar 2006)

Wie gesagt PBC !
Aber wenn du echt nur ein haltbares KB haben willst dann kauf dir sonen 10mm Mutiny Pizzateller/ oder FBM mit guard und hau ne Mofakette rein dann kannste vom Haus runterspringen und auf ne Mauer nen sprocket machen!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. Januar 2006)

Also ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass beim grinden die Kette immer das KB überdeckt, also dass man nie direkt auf dem Blatt grindet.

Woher aber jetzt dieser Schaden kommt, weiss ich auch nichtl.
Was ich aber weiss, ist, dass das 5star deluxe sehr dick ist, ist sehr breit, ungefähr so breit, wie die Koolchain. Das PROFILE Flywheel ist dagegen nicht so sonderlich breit


----------



## Moshcore (10. Januar 2006)

also das was alöx da hat kann ich euch auch schicken habe auch nur an einer stelle die zähne kaputt bekommen


----------



## Flatpro (11. Januar 2006)

grafix schrieb:
			
		

> also das was alöx da hat kann ich euch auch schicken habe auch nur an einer stelle die zähne kaputt bekommen


du lightweight fetisch fährst ne monster kette?


----------

